# Union Team Highback



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

ryguy15 said:


> So one of my friends has a pair of unions with the team highback and let me ride them today since he wanted to try my burtons. Anyways I really enjoyed them alot. Since i have a pair of flites, I was wondering if I could buy a pair of team highbacks and then put the highback on the flite baseplate.
> 
> Thanks, Ryan


They fit, but we don't sell them. If you like the feel of that HB, I suggest moving up in price to the new Force. Pretty similar. Or go with the Factory, which is the exact same deal. 

Thanks Ryan.


----------

